# Critter Cafe on Pinehurst



## walrus (Jan 29, 2004)

Rode down Pinehurst today and saw Canyon School has a cafe open on Sundays 10:00 to 2:00 serving omelets, crepes, smoothies and expreso.
Guess they will give the Starbucks some compitition if they ever open in the Post Office just up the street.


----------



## Rondo (Apr 27, 2006)

Yup...They have been doing that for several weeks now, but today they had a bunch of ballons out to call attention to the gig. For me, I am headed up the hill to points beyond and have no interest to stop, plus I dont imagine cyclist are the target market anyway. Then there's the name, Critter Cafe!! Kind of reminds me of all the road kill you see around thee parts  Tell me the Starbucks thing at the post office is a joke, right.


----------



## Otago (Aug 6, 2006)

*Finally went in a got a look at the menu.*

After weeks of passing those "Critter Cafe" signs I, stopped in and took a look at the setup and menu.
BTW, there are indoor and outdoor tables so as the weather warms up it might be very nice there. And it has some of that atmosphere you'd get when eating some place like Yosemite. Fresh air, trees......a bit of like semi camping.
And a good portion of the money is going to the school from what I understand.
It was almost 2:00 pm so I didn't order anything but it looks fairly inviting and apparently they've had some imput on the menu and ingredients from restaurant folks.
Seems the crepes are the most popular item. 
For example you can get a Savory Crepe with mixed sauteed vegetables, w/choice of cheese, OR sun dried tomatoes w/walnuts and choice of cheese. Includes side of potatoes or fruit bowl. $6.00

Or French toast, with fruit compote and powdered sugar $4.50 to $5.00
Latte $2.25 (double) $3.25
Coffee House blend, $1.50 with "free refills".........
Smoothies (mixed fruit w/yogurt) $2.00 sm to $3.00 large.

Many other items are also on the menu.
With some of the items you can get a side order of sausage or bacon for $2.00

Now, for weeks, prior to my stopping I wasn't quite sure what they were doing.
From the signs I wondered if it was a place where dog and cat lovers brought their pets for a snack..... Treats, dog bones, etc. Not the case, although I imagine pets would be welcome if you eat at the outdoor tables.
It also occurred to me as it did to others that some of the menu items might include various unlucky animals that failed to cross the road safely during the prior week.
I'm assured that is NOT the case. 
Lastly, I'm uncertain if the name is the best choice......
Even for those of us who are not vegetarians, it still makes you think twice about ordering the bacon or sausage, after looking at the "Critter" Cafe menu...
For myself, when doing the actual eating, I don't often bring about thoughts of the formerly alive animal I might be consuming. Critter kind of makes that cow or pig sound like the family pet or some furry creature scampering up a Redwood tree with a acorn in his mouth.

All in all, if this area ties in with your eating/snack patterns, either pre-ride, mid-ride or near the end of your ride, then I imagine its worth a try for food and atmospere as well as supporting a good cause.

We can only hope all their efforts to build up a thriving customer base won't all go down the drain, when Starbucks opens up their flashy "Mini-Bucks" counter on the side of the current post office.


----------

